# Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout



## hazard (7/6/09)

While I was at G&G on Friday buying some grain, a bottle of Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout caught my eye so I bought 2 stubbies. Just cracked the first one - this may be the best beer I've ever had!. Mouthfeel is thick and creamy, huge chocolate/ coffee aroma, a smooth roasty taste. I'm loving this! I had a few Guinness at lunch time, and while I've always liked it, I am now thinking that a dry stout is just too thin and watery. Though the Sam Smith's is probably not a session beer.

Has anyone else tried this? Does anyone have a clone recipe?

Hazard


----------



## dogs01 (8/6/09)

Hazard,

Tried one yesterday and agree with you whole-heartely, the only stout that beats it is the Rogue Chocolate Stout. Will buy more.

Dogs01


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/09)

Good to see UK stouts making a comeback. They were just about dead by the 1980s and it was basically a Guinness-opoly. All the old milk stouts had vanished and the only other choice apart from Guinness was Mackeson.


----------



## screamingbloodydeath (10/6/09)

The will to overcome an emotion is in the last analysis only the will of another or several othe emotions.


----------



## Sammus (10/6/09)

screamingbloodydeath said:


> The will to overcome an emotion is in the last analysis only the will of another or several othe emotions.


 :blink:


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/6/09)

hazard said:


> Has anyone else tried this? Does anyone have a clone recipe?



Hazard I guess an oatmeal stout fermented with West Yorkshire or Ringwood whilst not providing an actual clone will give you something similar and just as enjoyable.

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (10/6/09)

screamingbloodydeath said:


> The will to overcome an emotion is in the last analysis only the will of another or several othe emotions.






Sammus said:


> :blink:



Perhaps the result of too much SS oatmeal stout. :lol:


----------



## Ronin (10/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hazard I guess an oatmeal stout fermented with West Yorkshire or Ringwood whilst not providing an actual clone will give you something similar and just as enjoyable.
> 
> Warren -



That's actually my next planned beer, got the grain from Ross yesterday, oatmeal stout fermented with 1469.

Hazard if you liked the oatmeal stout, have a go at the imperial stout. Again probably not a session beer but the flavours are amazing.

James


----------



## joecast (10/6/09)

Ronin said:


> Hazard if you liked the oatmeal stout, have a go at the imperial stout. Again probably not a session beer but the flavours are amazing.
> 
> James


took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## hazard (10/6/09)

Ronin said:


> That's actually my next planned beer, got the grain from Ross yesterday, oatmeal stout fermented with 1469.
> 
> Hazard if you liked the oatmeal stout, have a go at the imperial stout. Again probably not a session beer but the flavours are amazing.
> 
> James


james, do you want to post your oatmeal recipe? I've got a bitter fermenting with 1469 right now, scraped some yeast off the top and got it in the fridge for another brew. That said, i usually make stout with 1084 - never thought of using yorkshire yeast before. But if this is what makes the Samual Smith taste so good then I'm willing to give it a go.

G&G also had imperial stout. I'll get a bottle next time I'm there. Jamil has a recipe for imperial stout in his classic styles book (also bought this last week), does anyone know if this is close to Samuel Smith imperial?

hazard


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/6/09)

> (Ronin @ Jun 10 2009, 02:04 PM)
> Hazard if you liked the oatmeal stout, have a go at the imperial stout. Again probably not a session beer but the flavours are amazing.
> 
> James
> ...







screamingbloodydeath said:


> The will to overcome an emotion is in the last analysis only the will of another or several othe emotions.




Took the words right out of my mouth !


----------



## Ronin (10/6/09)

hazard said:


> james, do you want to post your oatmeal recipe? I've got a bitter fermenting with 1469 right now, scraped some yeast off the top and got it in the fridge for another brew. That said, i usually make stout with 1084 - never thought of using yorkshire yeast before. But if this is what makes the Samual Smith taste so good then I'm willing to give it a go.
> 
> G&G also had imperial stout. I'll get a bottle next time I'm there. Jamil has a recipe for imperial stout in his classic styles book (also bought this last week), does anyone know if this is close to Samuel Smith imperial?
> 
> hazard



No worries, I've kept the grain bill pretty simple to try and taste the naked golden oats. I'm also thinking of toasting 200g of quick oats and throwing them in the mash. I normally mash an oatmeal stout high (68-70C) to try and get some sweetness, but I'll probably mash this a little lower, 1469 attenuates slightly less than the yeast I normally use in stouts (1084 or 1028). I made this last time with 1084, but with some crystal separate to the oats, hopefully naked golden oats will be great. Crystal's probably not necessary with that much roast and a high mash temp anyway.

4.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
0.40 kg Oats, Golden Naked
0.40 kg Pale Chocolate Malt
0.20 kg Black Malt

Probably bitter to about 32 IBU with EKG, again trying to keep the balance more towards the malt than hops, I'm expecting an OG of about 1.056, so that's a BU/GU of about 0.6, keeping it quite malty.

Should say I've never mad a stout with 1469 either, but I've always wanted to. My beers with 1469 have been getting progressively darker. It makes a great brown ale. 

I just love 1469, hasn't made a bad beer yet, in several different styles.

James


----------

